# Model 51 Ithaca?



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Does anyone have a model 51 Ithaca? I am looking for a part on the gun. I'm a dummy when it comes to parts if anyone can help I will take pics and go from there.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

If you know the part name I could probly get you the part, let me know when you find out or if you need help identifying the part.
:sniper:


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Underneath the forearm there is a piece that has a hook on each side. One side is broken and when you shoot the gun that piece turns and the next shell is a jam


----------

